# Where would we go?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Christianity is not easy. Some believe that Christians are weak or just need a crutch. The reality is that it takes more courage to stand for God and against this world than it does to just go along with everybody and be tolerant of everything. Don't make any waves and everything will be ok. But God calls us to stand firm on him and his word.

When we are rejected or mocked, sometimes we might feel like quitting. But the question is - "Where would we go?" What would we do? After knowing Jesus Christ and seeing all that he has done, where would we go? There is no place to go. Why would we want to trade this great gift of salvation for anything the world might offer?

God has given us this revelation of Jesus Christ. We believe in Jesus Christ. We believe that God is for us and not against us. We are saved by his grace. God is good and there is nothing worth turning back. Amen.

*John 6:*
66 From that _time_ many of His disciples went back and walked with Him no more. 67 Then Jesus said to the twelve, â€œDo you also want to go away?â€
68 But Simon Peter answered Him, â€œLord, to whom shall we go? You have the words of eternal life. 69 Also we have come to believe and know that You are the Christ, the Son of the living God.â€[i]


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Please note John 6:69 clearly showing that Christ is the son of God.

The true meaning of the scriptures is letting the scriptures interpret themselves.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes Jesus is the Son of God. Just like John 5:18 says

18 Therefore the Jews sought all the more to kill Him, because He not only broke the Sabbath, but also said that God was His Father, making Himself equal with God.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Yes Jesus is the Son of God. Just like John 5:18 says
> 
> 18 Therefore the Jews sought all the more to kill Him, because He not only broke the Sabbath, but also said that God was His Father, making Himself equal with God.


I don't believe that to be the case. This was the Jews SAYING he was making himself equal to God, basically accusing him of blasphemy. It was their justification for killing him. Jesus never in any way shape or form indicated he was equal to his father. Quite the contrary. Look at John 14:28. This is Jesus speaking and he is quite clear on the issue.

(John 14:28) YOU heard that I said to YOU, I am going away and I am coming [back] to YOU. If YOU loved me, YOU would rejoice that I am going my way to the Father, because the Father is greater than I am.

This is reinforced by many scriptures, but I will cite one more. It is called the headship principle and is found at 1 Corinthians 11:3. Again very clear.

(1 Corinthians 11:3) But I want YOU to know that the head of every man is the Christ; in turn the head of a woman is the man; in turn the head of the Christ is God.
It clearly shows that Jesus was not equal to God, If he were, God would not be his head.

Here is the King Jame version.

1 Corinthians 11:3

Viewing the King James Version. Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of 1 Corinthians 11:3.

But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.

- King James Bible "Authorized Version", Cambridge Edition

When we talk of the King James version of the bible, and many other translations of the bible, were you aware that God's name, Jehovah, has been remove all but a handful of times. In the original transcripts His name appeared over 7,000 times. Just an interesting fact.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> When we talk of the King James version of the bible, and many other translations of the bible, were you aware that God's name, Jehovah, has been remove all but a handful of times. In the original transcripts His name appeared over 7,000 times. Just an interesting fact.


So you really believe that God was not able to protect & preserve his word all this time? Mere men got one over on God? If that's the case, then what else were they able to change? 
And actually God's name is YHWH.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> So you really believe that God was not able to protect & preserve his word all this time? Mere men got one over on God? If that's the case, then what else were they able to change?
> And actually God's name is YHWH.


I don't think that you have addressed the question, but I am not surprised. His word is alive and well. Original manuscripts contained His name over 7,000 times, you can believe that or not. I am well aware that Jehovah is the translated name from the tetragrammaton. The YHWH are translated to Yahweh, translated to Jehovah. I am very familiar with Jehovah.

I believe the King James version uses the name Jehovah twice. Here is one scripture where it is found, please note they render His name JEHOVAH.

Psalms 83:18

Viewing the King James Version. Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of Psalms 83:18.

That men may know that thou, whose name alone is JEHOVAH, art the most high over all the earth.

- King James Bible "Authorized Version", Cambridge Edition

The fact is He is the only Almighty God, and that was acknowledged by His son Jesus.

Many scriptures in the bible talk of exclusive devotion to God, He demands exclusive devotion. If He is a triune, how can He get exclusive devotion.

One other quick question, why do you make things so personal? You do it to all the Catholics, and certainly to me. The distinguishing trait shown among true Christians is love.

I am just trying to convey the true meaning of God's word. It was not popular in Jesus day, and it is not popular today, but it is still the truth.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> I don't think that you have addressed the question, but I am not surprised. His word is alive and well. Original manuscripts contained His name over 7,000 times, you can believe that or not. I am well aware that Jehovah is the translated name from the tetragrammaton. The YHWH are translated to Yahweh, translated to Jehovah. I am very familiar with Jehovah.
> 
> I believe the King James version uses the name Jehovah twice. Here is one scripture where it is found, please note they render His name JEHOVAH.
> 
> ...


I haven't addressed the question? What question Shaggy? I don't see one single question mark on your previous post.

Nothing personal here shaggy. Just as you are, I'm also just trying to convey the true meaning of God's word.

If God's name was so important, wouldn't Jesus have said the Lord's prayer using God's name instead of "Father" when he was teaching us how to pray?

We could go back & forth all day Shaggy, which would benefit nobody. Some people's allegiance is to an organization before God. My allegiance is to God first and foremost. And just because I speak truth, doesn't mean there is no love.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> I haven't addressed the question? What question Shaggy? I don't see one single question mark on your previous post.
> 
> Nothing personal here shaggy. Just as you are, I'm also just trying to convey the true meaning of God's word.
> 
> ...


You quote scripture then deny their true meaning, even though the meaning is clearly evident. Jesus used Father because he was praying to his father, not too hard to understand. I guess the implied question, is how do you deny the scriptures I quoted? You say you know the truth but the scriptures are undeniable. You like to follow mans explanation, instead of looking deeply into the scriptures, and letting them explain themselves. That's exactly what most people do, so I am very familiar with that logic.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> You quote scripture then deny their true meaning, even though the meaning is clearly evident. Jesus used Father because he was praying to his father, not too hard to understand. I guess the implied question, is how do you deny the scriptures I quoted? You say you know the truth but the scriptures are undeniable. You like to follow mans explanation, instead of looking deeply into the scriptures, and letting them explain themselves. That's exactly what most people do, so I am very familiar with that logic.


Shaggy, we've had this conversation many times before and I have clearly explained it to you with scriptures. But you ignore my questions which are backed up with scripture. No worries. Be blessed shaggy...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Shaggy, we've had this conversation many times before and I have clearly explained it to you with scriptures. But you ignore my questions which are backed up with scripture. No worries. Be blessed shaggy...


Sorry, you don't really explain anything. I cite or quote scriptures that support all of my beliefs. I have answered all of your questions, but you continually dodge and ignore. Jesus disciples acknowledged that Jesus was God's son as I showed in a post above, but you will not acknowledge that, you choose to ignore it. The same where Jesus stated that his Father was greater than him. Just want the truth to be known. Have a good day F&C.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Sorry, you don't really explain anything. I cite or quote scriptures that support all of my beliefs. I have answered all of your questions, but you continually dodge and ignore. Jesus disciples acknowledged that Jesus was God's son as I showed in a post above, but you will not acknowledge that, you choose to ignore it. The same where Jesus stated that his Father was greater than him. Just want the truth to be known. Have a good day F&C.


We are in agreement then. Jesus is the son of God. And God is three persons in 1 -

The Father
The Son
The Holy Spirit


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Back to my original post:
The disciples told Jesus "to whom shall we go?" They were saying you are the bread of life. In you alone is eternal life. Who else could offer this to them? Nobody. They understood that Jesus was the son of God and in him was salvation. In him was forgiveness of sins. There was no where else that they could find that. Only in Jesus Christ.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> We are in agreement then. Jesus is the son of God. And God is three persons in 1 -
> 
> The Father
> The Son
> The Holy Spirit


Sorry, we are not in agreement. Jehovah is one God, not three, and the only God Almighty. Jesus is His son. God's holy spirit is CONTROLLED by Him to accomplish His purposes.

Many of Jesus' disciples left, because they did not fully comprehend why Jesus was there, they did not fully comprehend his teachings. Those that did understand, stayed, because he offered eternal life. On this we agree.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> We are not in agreement. Jehovah is one God, not three, and the only God Almighty. Jesus is His son. God's holy spirit is CONTROLLED by Him to accomplish His purposes.


Ok, we are not in agreement. settled...:tongue:


----------

